# Android-API



## frankyJava (20. Jan 2012)

Hi, nach vielen erfolglosen Versuchen möchte ich hier nachfragen, wer das Android-API (von code.google.com) verwendet, 
und
damit auch erfolgreich ist.

In meinem Fall scheitert der appsRequest, wenn ich nach Apps suche.
Alle anderen Anfrage, also commentRequest, imageRequest und categoryRequest sind erfolgreich.

Warum liefert appsRequest immer 0 results?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2012)

so ein sperriger Titel und das ist doch kein Java-Basisc-Thema?..
umbenannt + verschoben


----------



## frankyJava (24. Jan 2012)

...viele Versuche später:
Schuld war die Android-ID.
Zufällig erhielt ich eine weitere Android-ID (aus einem weiteren Smartphone) mit welche alle app-request erfolgreich waren.

Also, die zuerst verwendete Android-ID war falsch.


----------

